# Coach Debi Purcell Talks Ifl & More



## Andrew Green (Mar 15, 2007)

While much of the attention the IFL has garnished has been focused on the team coaches, and rightfully so, there is none the less an abundance of talent within the assistant coaching ranks.

For example, Renzo Gracies Pitbulls have incorporated former King of Pancrase Ricardo Almeida as one of their assistants. The Anacondas of Bas Ruttens leadership have brought in top tier instructors such as BJJ Master Sergio Pena and Muay Thai guru Shawn Tompkins. Perhaps even more impressive is the pool of talent Matt Lindland has drawn from for his Wolfpack in the form of National Champion wrestler/MMA veteran Chael Sonnen and current PRIDE Middleweight/Welterweight Champion Dan Henderson.

Yet, among all the talent within the assistant coaching ranks, one name stands out amongst the rest, Debi Purcell of the Marco Ruas-lead Condors.

Purcell, one of the true pioneers of womans MMA, brings decidedly unique and equally skilled attributes to the Condors as an assistant coach, which will itself be on display when the team takes on the surging Sabres at the IFLs next event on March 17th in Los Angeles.

Shortly after one of her personal training sessions, Debi spoke to MMAWeekly about joining the IFL, the Condors upcoming battle, and the state of womens MMA.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3581&zoneid=13


----------

